# What type of fabric for a casual blazer?



## ExpatinBeijing (May 29, 2008)

I am looking to buy a black blazer for semi-casual situations, maybe wear with chino's or jeans. As I start to look around I notice blazers come in wool, cotton, cashmere, and different blends. For this situation, what fabric should I be looking for in terms of pros/cons, as I know it will somewhat be a matter of personal preference. Also, should the buttons be metal or a more typical suit button. I'm on the younger side (at least I like to think so) so I'm not looking for a "college professor" look, but also not too fashion forward.

Sorry for the naive question, but any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Blazers are somewhat casual. For versatility, go with standard navy wool hopsack and use your accesories to dress it up or down. If you get something that is too far from the norm for your only blazer, you end up with something that is appropriate nowhere except the back of your closet. 

I like abalone shell buttons. Pewter buttons are good as well. Do not use suit buttons as this will leave you with the orphaned suit coat look.

Focus on fit. This will be the thing that you will have going for you if you are having your blazer made by a skilled tailor versus buying off the rack.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

...and don't get black. A navy or gray jacket would be more versatile.


----------



## ExpatinBeijing (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I understand your meaning about the "orphaned suit coat" look, so why do many of the coats I've seen have the suit-type buttons? Not all of them are just cheap brands. Is a cotton blazer ever a good idea?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Cotton can be very casual. Light wool would be the best all-round choice.

Yes, it's easy to get replacement buttons - in horn, for example. I echo the above to go for navy rather than black. I would also try to go for double-vents.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a hunch that you are conflating "sportscoat" with "blazer". These are two distinct items.

A blazer traditionally is a navy blue jacket with brass buttons, although some opt alternatives to brass which I have mentioned above.

A sportscoat or sports jacket is just a jacket meant to be worn with trousers that are different from it.

If you are after a sports jacket, there is a lot of room available to you. Personally, I prefer patch pockets or other such details so I don't feel that I am wearing a suit jacket. I would recommend starting out in wool then moving to linen or other fabric. Cotton can be difficult to keep pressed and tidy and can lose shape quickly. Pros only! Camel hair is another classic option.


Also look around the "what are you wearing" threads and see what you like. For younger men, I find this person to have a pretty solid aesthetic:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Recommend you go with a tropical weight wool, antiqued brass or pewter buttons and made up with bi-swing shoulders and double vents. Looks good, wears well, very comfortable and priced to provide reasonable value...a jacket that has it all!


----------

